# Spring 2014 turkey hunt



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

BigBucks01 said:


> Do you guys have any suggestions on a good starter call or any tips about that, as well as ammo/gun set up, etc. and anything else I should need for just starting out?


Box calls have a higher pitch than a diaphram so they are the go to call for when it's windy. I don't have any slate calls and don't plan on picking any up which I'm sure limits me in some situations but my go to calls are my diaphrams. A good one reed for my higher pitched calls and 3-4 3 reeders with various cuts for my raspy bring them in close calls. Start out learning with a one reed and watch youtube. You'll get it in no time.

Decoys, I am not a fan....unless you spend 75 dollars each and buy the ultra realistic ones. I have had 2 situations where I believe having dekes out made mature toms hang up and not come in. In one of the situations, after the group of toms left, I took the decoys down and a couple hours later, the group strolled right into shooting range.

Public land, find some stands of pine relatively close to a ag or weed field. That would be my first bet., Waterloo Rec area and Pickney state game area is loaded with places like I described.'

Choke tubes, I use a 12ga 870 and shoot an undertaker choke tube with 3 in hevi shot number 5s I think? No problems out to 40.


----------



## BigBucks01 (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone ever have any luck in Allegan or Barry state land for turkey?


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

BigBucks01 said:


> Anyone ever have any luck in Allegan or Barry state land for turkey?


Good friend of mine used to kill his bird every year in the Allegan SGA. Said there were good bird numbers. This has been a few years ago though.


----------



## BigBucks01 (Oct 25, 2010)

dmrbigeshott said:


> Box calls have a higher pitch than a diaphram so they are the go to call for when it's windy. I don't have any slate calls and don't plan on picking any up which I'm sure limits me in some situations but my go to calls are my diaphrams. A good one reed for my higher pitched calls and 3-4 3 reeders with various cuts for my raspy bring them in close calls. Start out learning with a one reed and watch youtube. You'll get it in no time.


So a single reed diaphram call would be good to start? Any certain brand or model? Didn't know if a box call would be better for my first year or not?

Thanks


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

If your going to try a mouth call pick one of the cheaper ones up usually Mad,HS strut,Quaker Boy are easy to find in the stores.Dont get into the expensive call 10.00 a pop until you feel like you are ready.There is no magic bullet when it comes to mouth calls just lots of practice. Be honest with your self if your slate call or box call sounds better than your mouth call use the one that sounds the most like a hen.the mouth calls I like now are Dead End Calls,Woodswise and Woodhaven calls.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

BigBucks01 said:


> So a single reed diaphram call would be good to start? Any certain brand or model? Didn't know if a box call would be better for my first year or not?
> 
> Thanks


I cringe every time I see the single reed recommendation.. Very easy to make sound the most difficult to sound like a turkey.. 

Start with a good 2 or 3 reed V cut or combo cut diaphragm... If you struggle with the front end of the yelp a ghost cut can help.. 

Youtube has some good instructional videos but also a bunch whereas the teacher should be being taught.. Scott Ellis has some great instructionals here is 101 




But once you have the basics ditch instructionals and refer to audio whether online or CD of real live turkey calling and mold your calling to that. 

The diaphragm call is probably the most realistic call over the entire turkey language but also saves many gobblers lives in the improper hands.. I believe every hunter should have one in their cheek for close in work but alot of folks would be better off leaving the majority of their calling to other calls.. 

The mouth call has been painted as "macho" to use, but in reality a good box or pot call are much easier to attain somewhat realistic turkey talk than a beginner on a mouth call..


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

At first, I ignored the advice of a cousin and tried learning with a 2 reed bat cut. I gave up. I guess I should have worded it differently; In my opinion, using a 1 reed to learn on is easiest. After you learn how to control your pressure and airflow, then move onto 2, 3 reed calls with various cuts. My 1 reed call is the least used and really only comes out when I do kee kees as I find it difficult to form that call with anything but.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

In my opinion if it is your first time turkey hunting buy a slate call.. they are extremely easy to use and sound good. When I started I got all caught up in diaphragm calls and quickly realized I'm better off using my slate. You have to remember that if u mess up one time with ur diaphragm when a big tom is near it could mess up your whole hunt. So get one and practice but I wouldn't use it in the field untill you can call with no mistakes. You can get a slate call at any store with a decent hunting section. Take care of it and it will last forever. I also am making the transition to using a bow this year. Got a whole lot to learn myself...

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

Here is my post from another thread on tips.. pm me if you have any more questions 
closer to spring your scouting will answer a lot of questions. I started turkey hunting two years ago. I just started scouting and put out cameras and found out when and where the turkeys were coming through.. maybe where they were spending a lot of time... then I got out to my spots I picked before daylight and sat down.. the rest is pretty instinctive. Turkeys give themselves away pretty easy. But hard to not spook slate calls are easy to use. You can put a single hen decoy down and have success. When they get down from the roost at sunrise you can usually hear if they are near by. When the get down they start moving.. you can either sit and call or move to them. But with a cross bow stalking might be tough. Also if ur gonna sit on the ground(which oi like to) get a butt pad or cushion. It the spring the ground is full of twigs and what not. Comfort means everything

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

BigBucks01 said:


> So a single reed diaphram call would be good to start? Any certain brand or model? Didn't know if a box call would be better for my first year or not?
> 
> Thanks


 
My first single reed was an A-WAY mouth call. To this day I only use their mouth calls. They just fit better and are easy to use once you get the hang. If your in Grand Rapids area next weekend stop by the Huntin Time Expo and see Greg at thier booth. He was a great help to me 12 years ago when I started turkey hunting.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Great tips guys! I started last year, and was unsuccesful. But, I had a blast and can't wait for this year!


----------

